

Instagram, Meet Your Android Rival. Camera360 Surpasses 6M Users In 12 Months - michelleclsun
http://technode.com/2011/06/01/instagram-camera360-6m/

======
michelleclsun
Camera360 is made in china, downloaded across the world. It's mind boggling
how many downloads they get, without much press coverage. Is anyone here a
user of Camera360?

Also, when is Instagram's Android version coming out?

